# Anyone running Red River RC's Trial?



## Keven (Feb 22, 2015)

Afternoon, all ... been reading up some here since joining earlier today. Very nice to see so many Golden people doing such great stuff with their dogs! 

I was wondering if anyone is going to be running the Qual or Derby @ Red River Retriever Club's Spring Trial later this week in Texas. Was thinking about heading out there with a friend to watch a few dogs run and would love to meet some in our area that share the passion of field work!

I'll be dogless. My youngster and only Golden, Ruby (7 mos.), is with her pro and not yet ready for the retriever games. Our future will definitely include hunt tests and maybe field trials - that's kind of up to her and what her pro suggests in time. 

If you are going, I'd love to meet you - and cheer on your dog!

Thanks,

Kev


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Keven and welcome!

I am in NY. Texas is a bit far for right now. If you trial anywhere near here, let me know. I can be found shooting for Westchester Retriever Club and anywhere else I am needed.


----------



## Keven (Feb 22, 2015)

gdgli said:


> Hi Keven and welcome!
> 
> I am in NY. Texas is a bit far for right now. If you trial anywhere near here, let me know. I can be found shooting for Westchester Retriever Club and anywhere else I am needed.


Thanks, gdgli!! I'll surely holler if I'm ever up in your area. Never know where life and dogs might take you.

Sincerely appreciate the info.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Keven said:


> Thanks, gdgli!! I'll surely holler if I'm ever up in your area. Never know where life and dogs might take you.
> 
> Sincerely appreciate the info.


No, that's a bit out of my driving range.
But there should be a few Goldens running that trial.
What's the pedigree of your up-n-comer?
FTGoldens


----------

